# Ford f250 mileage



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, it looks like I'm gonna be getting a truck in the next year and I'm thinking of the F-250 in the diesal version. 
Can anybody give me pointers for what sort of mpg I can expect. Just assume unladen I already know to expect next to nothing with a full load. 
Also should I be looking at other trucks?
Thanks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I have an F250 with the 5.7 liter gas engine. I get 10-12 mpg on an average day.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a F-250 (Gas) a few years ago ......every time I drove it a little Arab chased me around trying to sell me a watch.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

You can expect around 16-17 highway around 70mph... Although, these things are fun to drive and it is fun to have the turbo kick in which results in lower few economy to around 10-11 mpg under hard driving

Now with a 26' trailer and a race truck I have seen around 11mpg highway.
\


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> I already know to expect next to nothing with a full load.


Been driving heavy duty fords since 1980 when the work engine was the 300 ci 6. My truck now is a 450 diesel -automatic. One thing about all of those fords is that while the mileage might not be spectacular, the mileage doesn't vary a bit between loaded and empty. Another thing about fords is that they can handle a load. I've had weighed loads of 5000lbs + on a 250 hauling jobs to California from Texas, (once with over 200,000 on the odometer) and once had 11,000 on my 450--I wouldn't think twice about loading 5 tons on it and driving across country.

The 450 diesel gets around 12 mpg, but then it does have a 480 rear end in it--Have a friend with a 250 diesel who claims 20mpg, but I suspect thats a bit of an exaggeration 15-16 would be more like it. 

JVC


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for your replys.
I'm not gonna need one for over a year yet (I'm thinking a little Christmas present for myself next year) the reason why I ask so early is that I have my eye on the new 08 version. I'm hoping by then I can start to see some bargains on the used market. Any opinions on the 08?

BTW jvc I've been checking out your web site over the past month or so and I have to say I admire what you do a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I have heard several different people claiming somewhere around 20 mpg with the ford diesel. My cousin has an f-350 with RBP exhaust and a chip. The thing hauls ass (feels like it could dip into the high 13s if it hooked up, the way it pulls) and he claims 20 mpg


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a 99 with the 7.3L and I get a about 13.5 - 14.5 No mater what. I can run the AC or tow my 6x12 full of tools and it does not care. I do use my turbo a bit (why else would you buy one if your not going to use it) And I know some people with the same truck that take it a little easier (under 2,000 rpm most of the time) and they get 17-18.


----------



## BoydS (Dec 7, 2006)

I have an '03 (not 4x4) with the 7.3L and average 16.5 mpg. But have you been keeping up with diesel prices at the pump these days. It has risen over 30 cents a gallon in the last 2 weeks (at least here). Oh, that hurts.....


----------



## Squrtgun (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a 2003 6.0l 4x4 that gets 17.6-19mpg without a load and conservative driving.It gets a straight 14.7mpg towing our pressure washing rig.My programmer is on the lowest setting and I rarely put my stomp the pedal.,but it is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet to hear the turbo spool up.
Diesel jumped from $2.76 a gallon to $3.36 a gallon in a month locally.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

BoydS said:


> I have an '03 (not 4x4) with the 7.3L and average 16.5 mpg. But have you been keeping up with diesel prices at the pump these days. It has risen over 30 cents a gallon in the last 2 weeks (at least here). Oh, that hurts.....


Thats a good point diesel is more expensive then unleaded. Also if your in a cold weather climate the heater in a diesel won't get hot like the no lead engines. Most guys in a cold weather climate who have a diesel pickup with do something with aftermarket parts to get the heater to blow hotter. But a diesel engine should last longer then a no lead engine.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My 99 F250 7.3 gets an average of 14-16 mpg, that is from 40K-250K miles. The best I've got is 18.9 the worse less than 10 towing 20K lbs.

The 99 F350 DRW 7.3 gets 13 at best but averages 11 but it's hooked to the dump trailer 85% of the time. This is from 120K-131K miles.

The 00 Excursion 7.3 gets 15-17mpg and has gotten a best of 19.8 on several occasions. That is from 104K-181K miles.

All three are loaded with the X having every option as well as the DRW.

The 6.0's may bet better fuel mileage than the 7.3 but the 6.4's will get the worse mileage of the three diesels. Of course you'll have the most power with the 6.4. A 7.3 with a decent programmer or chip really livens things up and your mileage won't go down or up for that matter.


----------



## FrankT (Oct 1, 2007)

My V10 Gas Excursion gets about 11 mpg mixed freeway and town. On the highway pulling the Bobcat about the same. Freeway no trailer as good as 15, usually 13.5-14 at about 75 mph.


----------



## ponch37300 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have 03 7.3 liter with exhaust, intake, chip, and alot more done to it. It gets 16-17 average and on a trip from wisconsin to new york it got 22 actual calculated miles not the reading on the overhead console that is always wrong. It will blow alot of mustangs and imports away without any problems but then your millage goes down. Diesel is about 30 cents more than unleaded right now but they get alot better millage than a gasser weather they are loaded or not. Live in wisconsin and never had a problem with the heater not getting warm, just takes a little time to warm up(remote starters are great!) Look at the millage that gassers get and then diesels, look at the power differences(for little bit of money you can do alot to a diesel), then take into consideration how much longer that diesel is going to last and the resale value it will hold. Have had numerous gas trucks, this is my first diesel and i have had it for two years now and love it, will never buy another gas truck unless diesel is outragous compared to gas. You will love the truck.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The exhaust and intake won't do much for a diesel.

On TDS a guy from Cali had a dyno in his trailer and he tested a bunch of exhaust and intake systems to see what type of gain could be had if any. 

His obvservation was an improvement of around 5 hp with both exhaust and intake. The real improvement is lower exhaust temps. Running a chip with intake and exhaust with gauges are a good idea. 

A couple years ago I put a five inch exhaust on the F250 and for the first 500 miles it felt sluggish. Then one day it ran like normal. It had a K&N for a while but after joining TDS took it out and threw it way. It's got the Autometer Ultra Light pyro, tranny, and exhaust temp gauges and a unknown program running 22 psi.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Feb 8, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I have an F250 with the 5.7 liter gas engine. I get 10-12 mpg on an average day.[/quote
> 
> ford doesnt make a 5.7 liter. 5.4 ill assume? ive got that same truck get 13 lucky day


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

suzuki0702 said:


> ford doesnt make a 5.7 liter. 5.4 ill assume? ive got that same truck get 13 lucky day


Ford DID make a 5.7. Before the latest V8's; 4.6 & 5.4, there were the 5.0 and 5.7. Ever heard of a 351W or 351C????


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

The Ford 351 has been reffered to 5.8 liter not 5.7


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

'88 F250 had forever-16 mpg.

Heater sucks.

Best cure for bad heater is a southern climate.

Next best is a radiator cover.

Loaded with trailer-towing 10 ton-13 mpg.

Don't listen to morons talking about fuel costs-diesel has more ENERGY, therefore it costs 10% more to get 20% more btu's. Good deal.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BAREIN said:


> The Ford 351 has been referred to 5.8 liter not 5.7


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!! My bad.....
It's never what I say and ALWAYS what I mean.

5.7 was the GM 350. Geez, and to think I worked for Ford for 12 years


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Ford DID make a 5.7. Before the latest V8's; 4.6 & 5.4, there were the 5.0 and 5.7. Ever heard of a 351W or 351C????


I had a F150 with a 351 MC, the next variation of the Cleveland motor....that was 1977. That truck had 70k miles and had to get an overhaul.....burned oil, 10 MPG....I drove the Dodge that replaced it for nearly 200k, and never had any major repairs. 

Until I bought the Duramax I drive now, I had been a loyal Dodge fan.....it would take a lot to get me to switch now...my diesel gets an average of 16, loaded or empty, pulls like a fiend, and rides nice....what more could a guy want?


----------

